
Gallery: ‘Spectre’ Launches - DyslexicAtheist
http://billposters.ch/spectre-launch/
======
DyslexicAtheist
see also their deepfake of Mark Zuckerberg "saying he's in control of billions
of people's stolen data and ready to control the future", which was uploaded
to Instagram ... as reported by Joe Cox:
[https://twitter.com/josephfcox/status/1138529033094860801](https://twitter.com/josephfcox/status/1138529033094860801)

